

Version Control for Data - mbellotti
http://exversiondata.wordpress.com/2013/08/27/version-control-for-data/

======
jonmarkgo
This project was founded on the 2013 NYC StartupBus. Awesome work team
ExVersion!

------
harisamin
really cool!

